# Spray foam around bathroom fan



## saxsquad29 (Mar 29, 2015)

So I was doing some insulating in my unfinished attic and added spray foam around a bathroom fan box. It's a Nutone fan/heat lamp combo with a metal housing that is IC rated. I realized afterwards that the spray foam was not fire rated. Will this be okay or will I have to go and replace with spray foam that is fireproof?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be fine as long as you didn't goop it up inside the motor housing.


----------



## Crazyjake8493 (Sep 26, 2014)

The fire rating would be for code reasons, to prevent a path for fire to spread.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

True, however, the fire rated foams have more retardants built into them so that they are less combustible. 

The point is moot as long as he/she did not spray it deep into the box and in or around electrical components.


----------

